# 6  'Men' Gang-Rape 13-Year-Old Girl in Hospital Room...



## soosie

Thursday, July 9, 2009

Patuakhali Sadar police arrested six people yesterday on charge of raping a teenage girl in a room of Patuakhali General Hospital. The arrestees are identified as Ananda, 20, Sohag, 27, Pabel, 27, Munna Kumar Das, 20, Sajib, 25, and Sohag, 29. Police said one of the arrestees forcibly brought the 13-year-old girl from Alauddin children's park area to a room of the blood bank in the hospital and gangraped her. On a tip-off, a Sadar police team rescued the girl and arrested all six from the spot.


The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## chanel

Maybe she deserved it. There are teenagers there that wear nail polish.

The religion of peace. Outrageous.


----------



## Xenophon

Where is this?

I never heard of Patuakhali.


----------



## editec

Yeah, terrible.

So?


----------



## strollingbones

i remember the guys in nc that raped a mentally disabled young lady....your point?  rape is a horrible crime, no matter the victim or the victimizer.


----------



## bigdaddygtr

chanel said:


> Maybe she deserved it. There are teenagers there that wear nail polish.
> 
> The religion of peace. Outrageous.



Exactly why I HATE all organized religions, there are fucking Christians doing this shit too here in this country(can you say MORMONS) and yet you post this to take another shot at the Muslims.  

I personally think you're all messed up, hell you believe in a talking snake


----------



## auditor0007

So they will execute the rapists and probably the girl too.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Any pithy Letterman jokes on this? Top 10 List?


----------



## Big Black Dog

Good enough reason for me.  Let's go nuke the country.  We can end this problem today.


----------



## Anguille

soosie said:


> Thursday, July 9, 2009
> 
> Patuakhali Sadar police arrested six people yesterday on charge of raping a teenage girl in a room of Patuakhali General Hospital. The arrestees are identified as Ananda, 20, Sohag, 27, Pabel, 27, Munna Kumar Das, 20, Sajib, 25, and Sohag, 29. Police said one of the arrestees forcibly brought the 13-year-old girl from Alauddin children's park area to a room of the blood bank in the hospital and gangraped her. On a tip-off, a Sadar police team rescued the girl and arrested all six from the spot.
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News


 Nothing in the article indicates the rapists were Muslim. 
Can you provide any proof that they are Muslim? 
Is rape something only Muslims do?


----------



## Anguille

This thread has a deliberately misleading title. 
Just a heads up to all of you who believed what soosie said to check links. Lots of malicious liars on the internet.


You are correct. Nowhere in the article does it say the men are Muslim. Thread titled changed.


----------



## Shogun

HOLY SHIT!  The BIKINI MUMMY might have a point!  Thankfully, there are not other people who have ever gang raped anyone outside of a muslim circle of evil.  Thankfully, baby jesus told me last night over scotch and cigars that there has never been a single instance in the history of the Earth where a nation of christians produced such vile behaviour.  Hell, good faithful 'mericans will never look at their peni the same way now that raping muslims have acted like the apple offering snake and shown them what a meatus gland is capable of.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

soosie said:


> Thursday, July 9, 2009
> 
> Patuakhali Sadar police arrested six people yesterday on charge of raping a teenage girl in a room of Patuakhali General Hospital. The arrestees are identified as Ananda, 20, Sohag, 27, Pabel, 27, Munna Kumar Das, 20, Sajib, 25, and Sohag, 29. Police said one of the arrestees forcibly brought the 13-year-old girl from Alauddin children's park area to a room of the blood bank in the hospital and gangraped her. On a tip-off, a Sadar police team rescued the girl and arrested all six from the spot.
> 
> ]


Not a crime if she is a non muslims , they are in big trouble if  she is.


----------



## JBeukema

That whore! She should be stoned for adultery


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Was one of the guys named "Alex bin Rodriguez"?


----------



## concept

She's just a piece of meat. 
Muslim leader blames women for sex attacks | The Australian


----------



## Sunni Man

Anguille said:


> soosie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday, July 9, 2009
> 
> Patuakhali Sadar police arrested six people yesterday on charge of raping a teenage girl in a room of Patuakhali General Hospital. The arrestees are identified as Ananda, 20, Sohag, 27, Pabel, 27, Munna Kumar Das, 20, Sajib, 25, and Sohag, 29. Police said one of the arrestees forcibly brought the 13-year-old girl from Alauddin children's park area to a room of the blood bank in the hospital and gangraped her. On a tip-off, a Sadar police team rescued the girl and arrested all six from the spot.
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in the article indicates the rapists were Muslim.
> Can you provide any proof that they are Muslim?
> Is rape something only Muslims do?
Click to expand...

Most of those are Indian names and mainly used buy Hindus.


----------



## xotoxi

I think that gang rape of teenage girls should be illegal.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

only 6?


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> i remember the guys in nc that raped a mentally disabled young lady....your point?  rape is a horrible crime, no matter the victim or the victimizer.



I agree, this doesn't seem to be religious related, rather motivated by sexual and physical desires to terrorize and rape a young girl! 

If anything this supports my feelings that extreme rape and child molestation should be grounds for a capital punishment! Note just as all murder doesn't lead to the death penality neither will all rape and child molestation.

But in this case 6 men viciously raped a young girl! It shows the malice worthy of death penalty consideration!


----------



## MaggieMae

Anguille said:


> soosie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday, July 9, 2009
> 
> Patuakhali Sadar police arrested six people yesterday on charge of raping a teenage girl in a room of Patuakhali General Hospital. The arrestees are identified as Ananda, 20, Sohag, 27, Pabel, 27, Munna Kumar Das, 20, Sajib, 25, and Sohag, 29. Police said one of the arrestees forcibly brought the 13-year-old girl from Alauddin children's park area to a room of the blood bank in the hospital and gangraped her. On a tip-off, a Sadar police team rescued the girl and arrested all six from the spot.
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in the article indicates the rapists were Muslim.
> Can you provide any proof that they are Muslim?
> Is rape something only Muslims do?
Click to expand...


Ah, I was trying to figure out the underlying motive for posting the story. Since we've been treated to several odd and obscure "stories" lately, I'd begun to think USMB is becoming some sort of online news digest.


----------



## GHook93

concept said:


> She's just a piece of meat.
> Muslim leader blames women for sex attacks | The Australian




You missed one key part of the article!


> Muslim community leaders were yesterday outraged and offended by Sheik Hilali's remarks, insisting the cleric was no longer worthy of his title as Australia's mufti.


----------



## Sunni Man

All of these men were Catholic Christian. But that fact is never mentioned.

Only when a person is a muslim, is his religion ever mentioned.


*Big Dan's tavern - rape case in New Bedford, Massachusetts*
National Review 

Big Dan's Tavern

FOUR DEFENDANTS have now been sentenced to terms of nine to 12 years for a rape that occurred on a pool table in Big Dan's tavern, now closed, in New Bedford, Massachusetts. The trial, which was televised, appears to have been procedurally fair, and no reason has emerged to doubt the jury's verdict of guilty. The jury in fact acquitted two other defendants on grounds of reasonable doubt. The sentences themselves do not seem harsh: For the crime of aggravated rape, the convicted men could have received life in prison, or, as Portuguese aliens, they could have been deported.

*Nevertheless, thousands of people have demonstrated locally in support of . . . the convicted rapists.* These large demonstrations reflect a moral and cultural conflict that has been surfacing in New Bedford and Fall River and on Boston call-in radio talk shows. In the local Portuguese neighborhoods, which are highly "traditional," it is the woman victim who is widely regarded as guilty. She should have "been at home," it is said. Her very presence in Big Dan's at that time of night to buy cigarettes and a drink, or several drinks, was enough provocation. Local women have been much more severe on the victim than local men: "She should have been hanged." The woman who was raped stepped outside the protective boundaries of locally acceptable behavior.

However imprudent it may have been for her to have been in Big Dan's under those circumstances, however, she had every legal right to be there. Just because you are flashing a large bankroll around Manhattan does not justify your being mugged and robbed. The jury did include members of the local ethnic community, and they did their civic duty, chilling though that obviously has been to local notions of proper female behavior.

No doubt there is some pathos in this clash between local norms and the wider legal and civic culture. But it is difficult not to conclude that the public lionization of the convicted rapists--the two acquitted defendants, who were present in Big Dan's, have been leading the marches--represents a serious corruption of whatever "traditional" values prevail in the New Bedford Portuguese community.


----------



## GHook93

MaggieMae said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soosie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday, July 9, 2009
> 
> Patuakhali Sadar police arrested six people yesterday on charge of raping a teenage girl in a room of Patuakhali General Hospital. The arrestees are identified as Ananda, 20, Sohag, 27, Pabel, 27, Munna Kumar Das, 20, Sajib, 25, and Sohag, 29. Police said one of the arrestees forcibly brought the 13-year-old girl from Alauddin children's park area to a room of the blood bank in the hospital and gangraped her. On a tip-off, a Sadar police team rescued the girl and arrested all six from the spot.
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in the article indicates the rapists were Muslim.
> Can you provide any proof that they are Muslim?
> Is rape something only Muslims do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, I was trying to figure out the underlying motive for posting the story. Since we've been treated to several odd and obscure "stories" lately, I'd begun to think USMB is becoming some sort of online news digest.
Click to expand...


I really don't think it matters what religion they were (unless of course they gang raped her to teach her a lesson for being ascerting herself to another religion)! Religion didn't appear to motivate them, so its no different that if it was a gang rape in America or the Europe!


----------



## midcan5

Can one imagine life as Soosie or with Soosie? You are driving down a country road, gas is cheap, it is Spring, the sun is out and flowers blooming. You won the lottery the day before and life is good when on the radio comes a forecast of potential rain tomorrow. When you turn to Soosie and comment, 'isn't it a beautiful day!' 

Sossie, "It's going to rain tomorrow! Damn Mooslims!."



"Nothing is funnier than unhappiness, I grant you that. Yes, yes, it's the most comical thing in the world." Samuel Beckett


----------



## PuckeredPete

chanel said:


> Maybe she deserved it. There are teenagers there that wear nail polish.
> 
> The religion of peace. Outrageous.




Ah, it's the fault of religion.   And if Christian men rape a girl.....what then?


----------



## bigdaddygtr

Sunni Man said:


> All of these men were Catholic Christian. But that fact is never mentioned.
> 
> Only when a person is a muslim, is his religion ever mentioned.
> 
> 
> *Big Dan's tavern - rape case in New Bedford, Massachusetts*
> National Review
> 
> Big Dan's Tavern
> 
> FOUR DEFENDANTS have now been sentenced to terms of nine to 12 years for a rape that occurred on a pool table in Big Dan's tavern, now closed, in New Bedford, Massachusetts. The trial, which was televised, appears to have been procedurally fair, and no reason has emerged to doubt the jury's verdict of guilty. The jury in fact acquitted two other defendants on grounds of reasonable doubt. The sentences themselves do not seem harsh: For the crime of aggravated rape, the convicted men could have received life in prison, or, as Portuguese aliens, they could have been deported.
> 
> *Nevertheless, thousands of people have demonstrated locally in support of . . . the convicted rapists.* These large demonstrations reflect a moral and cultural conflict that has been surfacing in New Bedford and Fall River and on Boston call-in radio talk shows. In the local Portuguese neighborhoods, which are highly "traditional," it is the woman victim who is widely regarded as guilty. She should have "been at home," it is said. Her very presence in Big Dan's at that time of night to buy cigarettes and a drink, or several drinks, was enough provocation. Local women have been much more severe on the victim than local men: "She should have been hanged." The woman who was raped stepped outside the protective boundaries of locally acceptable behavior.
> 
> However imprudent it may have been for her to have been in Big Dan's under those circumstances, however, she had every legal right to be there. Just because you are flashing a large bankroll around Manhattan does not justify your being mugged and robbed. The jury did include members of the local ethnic community, and they did their civic duty, chilling though that obviously has been to local notions of proper female behavior.
> 
> No doubt there is some pathos in this clash between local norms and the wider legal and civic culture. But it is difficult not to conclude that the public lionization of the convicted rapists--the two acquitted defendants, who were present in Big Dan's, have been leading the marches--represents a serious corruption of whatever "traditional" values prevail in the New Bedford Portuguese community.




Shocking that this country would have so many who have no fucking idea about any other country.  If they're brown they must be Arab and Mooslim.  How do you think Bush sold this country on the war


----------



## L.K.Eder

chanel said:


> Maybe she deserved it. There are teenagers there that wear nail polish.
> 
> The religion of peace. Outrageous.



without research, where did this happen? you seem to know a lot about the place

EDIT: i read the title was misleading, i am shocked.

nevertheless, don't answer my question, it was my way of telling you to fuck off.


----------



## Kalam

chanel said:


> Maybe she deserved it. There are teenagers there that wear nail polish.
> 
> The religion of peace. Outrageous.


Clearly these men were motivated by Islam to rape young girls. It couldn't have been because they were simply fucked up; that's only an acceptable explanation for crimes committed by non-Muslims.


----------



## Kalam

L.K.Eder said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she deserved it. There are teenagers there that wear nail polish.
> 
> The religion of peace. Outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without research, where did this happen? you seem to know a lot about the place
Click to expand...


Bangladesh. I doubt many people knew that before jumping to conclusions, though.


----------



## Dis

It disturbs me that people are in here actually making jokes about this...


----------



## L.K.Eder

Kalam said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she deserved it. There are teenagers there that wear nail polish.
> 
> The religion of peace. Outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without research, where did this happen? you seem to know a lot about the place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bangladesh. I doubt many people knew that before jumping to conclusions, though.
Click to expand...



yeah, thank you. i did the research before i asked my rhetorical question. i fucking despise posters like "chanel" and several others who pissed themselves in this thread.


----------



## Diuretic

And readers comments:



> Comments
> Ar.Tanzia
> Thursday, July 9, 2009 10:39 AM GMT+06:00 (6 days ago)
> 
> Need to set an example by punishing these people in a tough manner. an example should be made for others.
> Nasir
> Thursday, July 9, 2009 03:05 PM GMT+06:00 (6 days ago)
> 
> This is undoubtly the worst thing to do to a little girl - this is worse then taking her life.
> 
> 
> All 6 guilty men should get capital punishment. The hospital should also be held responsible as such a horrendous crime was allowed to happen without notice or deterrence.
> Shujon
> Thursday, July 9, 2009 03:07 PM GMT+06:00 (6 days ago)
> 
> Maximum punishment is needed so they too feel the pain and horror they inflicted on this poor little child.
> 
> What a shame!
> Khan, United Kingdom
> Thursday, July 9, 2009 06:28 PM GMT+06:00 (6 days ago)
> 
> Such a degrading thing to do. All six should get maximum punishment without any doubt. My well wishes goes to the girl and her family.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

bigdaddygtr said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she deserved it. There are teenagers there that wear nail polish.
> 
> The religion of peace. Outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why I HATE all organized religions, there are fucking Christians doing this shit too here in this country(can you say MORMONS) and yet you post this to take another shot at the Muslims.
> 
> I personally think you're all messed up, hell you believe in a talking snake
Click to expand...


ROFLMNAO... Mormons...  Muslims...  Christians...  Atheists...   Of the four would-be groups each one is loaded with human beings... thus each is prone to the catastrophic effects of humanity...  

But three of the four have large quantities of wonderful people... who work VERY hard to be as good a person as they can; often spending a great deal of their day, in silent, soulful reflection; focusing their mind and searching their heart, in the overt effort to find the wisdom to do the right thing...


----------



## L.K.Eder

PubliusInfinitum said:


> bigdaddygtr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she deserved it. There are teenagers there that wear nail polish.
> 
> The religion of peace. Outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why I HATE all organized religions, there are fucking Christians doing this shit too here in this country(can you say MORMONS) and yet you post this to take another shot at the Muslims.
> 
> I personally think you're all messed up, hell you believe in a talking snake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO... Mormons...  Muslims...  Christians...  Atheists...   Of the four would-be groups each one is loaded with human beings... thus each is prone to the catastrophic effects of humanity...
> 
> But three of the four have large quantities of wonderful people... who work VERY hard to be as good a person as they can; often spending a great deal of their day, in silent, soulful reflection; focusing their mind and searching their heart, in the overt effort to find the wisdom to do the right thing...
Click to expand...


are there any lefists mormons?


----------



## Harry Dresden

L.K.Eder said:


> are there any lefists mormons?



yes in Clinton Utah.....


----------



## AllieBaba

bigdaddygtr said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she deserved it. There are teenagers there that wear nail polish.
> 
> The religion of peace. Outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why I HATE all organized religions, there are fucking Christians doing this shit too here in this country(can you say MORMONS) and yet you post this to take another shot at the Muslims.
> 
> I personally think you're all messed up, hell you believe in a talking snake
Click to expand...


You can provide a link to a Christian gang rape?


----------



## Anguille

midcan5 said:


> Can one imagine life as Soosie or with Soosie? You are driving down a country road, gas is cheap, it is Spring, the sun is out and flowers blooming. You won the lottery the day before and life is good when on the radio comes a forecast of potential rain tomorrow. When you turn to Soosie and comment, 'isn't it a beautiful day!'
> 
> Sossie, "It's going to rain tomorrow! Damn Mooslims!."
> 
> 
> 
> "Nothing is funnier than unhappiness, I grant you that. Yes, yes, it's the most comical thing in the world." Samuel Beckett


LOL!  As one wag here pointed out to me Soosie looks like she could be Amanda's Mom. 

No offense, Amanda.


----------



## random3434

PubliusInfinitum said:


> bigdaddygtr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she deserved it. There are teenagers there that wear nail polish.
> 
> The religion of peace. Outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why I HATE all organized religions, there are fucking Christians doing this shit too here in this country(can you say MORMONS) and yet you post this to take another shot at the Muslims.
> 
> I personally think you're all messed up, hell you believe in a talking snake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO... Mormons...  Muslims...  Christians...  Atheists...   Of the four would-be groups each one is loaded with human beings... thus each is prone to the catastrophic effects of humanity...
> 
> *But three of the four have large quantities of wonderful people...* who work VERY hard to be as good a person as they can; often spending a great deal of their day, in silent, soulful reflection; focusing their mind and searching their heart, in the overt effort to find the wisdom to do the right thing...
Click to expand...


Which one, of the 4 you listed, doesn't have "wonderful people?"


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigdaddygtr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why I HATE all organized religions, there are fucking Christians doing this shit too here in this country(can you say MORMONS) and yet you post this to take another shot at the Muslims.
> 
> I personally think you're all messed up, hell you believe in a talking snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO... Mormons... Muslims... Christians... Atheists... Of the four would-be groups each one is loaded with human beings... thus each is prone to the catastrophic effects of humanity...
> 
> But three of the four have large quantities of wonderful people... who work VERY hard to be as good a person as they can; often spending a great deal of their day, in silent, soulful reflection; focusing their mind and searching their heart, in the overt effort to find the wisdom to do the right thing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one, of the 4 you listed, doesn't have "wonderful people?"
Click to expand...

 
I'll guess the one that has all the leftist.


----------



## Anguille

AllieBaba said:


> bigdaddygtr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she deserved it. There are teenagers there that wear nail polish.
> 
> The religion of peace. Outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why I HATE all organized religions, there are fucking Christians doing this shit too here in this country(can you say MORMONS) and yet you post this to take another shot at the Muslims.
> 
> I personally think you're all messed up, hell you believe in a talking snake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can provide a link to a Christian gang rape?
Click to expand...


Did you bother to read the thread?  Oh that's right, according to you, Catholics are not Christians. 

If you think no Baptist ever raped a woman you are . But we already knew that anyway. 

The point is that there is no indication that this gang rape or any others are religiously motivated. though certainly, Judaism, Christianity and Islam, all three, have often been twisted and used to defend misogynist behavior.


----------



## Kalam

AllieBaba said:


> bigdaddygtr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she deserved it. There are teenagers there that wear nail polish.
> 
> The religion of peace. Outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why I HATE all organized religions, there are fucking Christians doing this shit too here in this country(can you say MORMONS) and yet you post this to take another shot at the Muslims.
> 
> I personally think you're all messed up, hell you believe in a talking snake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can provide a link to a Christian gang rape?
Click to expand...


I can provide links to information about Christian rape camps, where gang rape of Muslim women was a daily occurrence. Heard of Bosnia?


----------



## JBeukema

Dis said:


> It disturbs me that people are in here actually making jokes about this...


Welcome to USM*/B/*


----------

